# Introducing Baby Gibbs!!!



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

We brought home baby Gibby about a week ago. He is our newest rescue that we are fostering until he is well enough to be adopted.

His Story:

To the best of my knowledge Baby Gibbs was abondoned and left to starve to death in the forrest (we are thinking by the breeder) It is very common for Galgos (like a greyhound) to be killed here in horrible unthoughtable ways. Gibbs was found by a lady and her daughtor as they were hiking though the forrest with their dogs. They were shocked when they saw his little skeleton figure. He was near death and very scared of humans. It took them 2 hours to lure him in. They took him home and fed and dewormed him. They could not keep him themselves but started looking for someone to take him in straight away. They found me. 

I brought home a skinny but heaftily fed Gibbs on the day we moved into the mountains. I couldnt initially spend a lot of time with him since I had to help unload the moving truck so I put him in my room. Our matress was still on the floor....big mistake...hahah. In about 30 minutes he chewed a foot size plus hole in the matress and thank goodness we still had the truck cause we had to head out right then and buy a new one...not a great start. He has only had 1 accident in the house and has been such a breeze to potty train. He follows the bigger dogs and just does what they do....Bobbie has taught him how to dig holes in the yard and tear up the grass and Buddie has taught him how to bark at any/ every noise no matter the hour....hahaha.

We are guessing that he is between 3 and 4 months. I have given him the birthday of October 1st. He has lost 2 teeth since we have had him. We are in the process of getting him UTD on all his baby shots as well. 

He worships Bud and Bob and follows them everywhere they go and repeats literally everything they do. We have had no success on crate training...boo.

He has broken out / jumped over our fence and ran away 7 times this last week. We dont leave him out alone but he hears a noise and is over the 6 foot fence in a second! then we are trying to coax him back in for an hour. I think we have pretty much gotten his escape areas taken care of now. He is terrified of humans and doesnt come to us. I never chase him, I just sit and call and call him and when he comes there is a big reward with cookies. He doesnt like to be pet either. We dont try to do it. If he comes to us we try but he still cowers...we are working on it though and he has no manners of course. I have tried and tried sit...but he runs away from me.

So he is a major work in progress but overall is a doll. He is just SO GOOD with the others dogs it has maken this livable for me. No idea how long we will keep him, but I am thinking MONTHS!!

Here are some pics with his best buddies. He is about 11lbs now...and is as tall as the Goldens, it is amazing how long his little legs are =)


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I like your new place, and you are a wonderful person to help these dogs, and your goldens, my gosh they look wonderfull, how they have grew, filled out, beautiful.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Gibbs is so cute!! And oh my goodness Bob and Bud are HUGE!! They look bigger then Saadiah and there the same age (well July 9th)!! Thank you for helping all of them!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

tessalover said:


> Gibbs is so cute!! And oh my goodness Bub and Bud are HUGE!! They look bigger then Saadiah and there the same age (well July 9th)!! Thank you for helping all of them!


The B´s are huge! Buddie is 65lbs and Bobbie is 55lbs....They are growing up way too fast. Gibbs is a little cutie with his yellowish green eyes. I just cant wait until he likes people and wants to cuddle with soñeone rather than another dog.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He must be so relieved to have to beautiful doggie friends to hang out with. I'm sure you'll have him ready for his forever home soon. Thank you for helping this young boy out.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

The B's look amazing.It's nice to see Bobbie looking so big.  Looking at the pictures,i was wondering which of the two goldies is she.She's beautiful,and so is Buddy.How old are they exactly,close age,i assume?
As for Gibbs-he's super cute.All legs,sweet little guy.Hope he finds a perfect forever home!It must be rewarding-one more puppy you helped.You're amazing!


----------



## Kristie42 (Jan 4, 2011)

What a wonderful person you are to take in this baby. I hope he will continue progressing and be the dog he was meant to be.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Baby Gibbs is sooooooooo cute and he looks like he's fitting right in with the B's. 
They both look fantastic!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Gibbs sure is a cutie! Lots and lots of patience and I think you will reap rewards with Gibbs. Our Buddy (golden mix failed foster) came to us scared to death and just constantly pacing around the house looking for a way out. He was obviously more comfortable around our other dogs and sounds very much like your Gibbs when he first came to us. We ended up adopting him with hopes of him one day being comfortable enough to come to us on his own (the adoption days would have been way too much stress for him to handle and doubtful he would have been adopted in that condition). It took a while but if you met him now you would never believe he was the same dog. Still skittish around new folks but an absolute love bug now.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

How is Gibbs doing???


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Love the name!  He's so cute, all relaxed on the couch!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just checking in to see how Gibbs is doing. . .


----------

